# how much does fat lighter sell for?



## bnew17

Just wondering what thre going rate for fat lighter is. I've got a bunch of iy cut up already and I have a few stumps that haven't been cut.


----------



## Nitro

Dunno. I do know a gent who made Millions selling his to LL Bean years ago..

Good Luck!


----------



## Redneck1919

Check Georgia Farm Bulletin.
http://www.agr.state.ga.us/mbads/


----------



## stev

Ive seen it for $2.50 a lb .


----------



## fishingtiger

Orvis gets about $4/lb for the stuff. When I worked at Orvis years ago, you wouldn't believe how fast that stuff sold.


----------



## bnew17

fishingtiger said:


> Orvis gets about $4/lb for the stuff. When I worked at Orvis years ago, you wouldn't believe how fast that stuff sold.



Ive seen it anywhere from $1.50/pound - $2.50/pound so i figured in between at $2.00 a pound would be a good price. I got it listed on Craigslist yesterday and so far no bites!


----------



## Twenty five ought six

bnew17 said:


> Ive seen it anywhere from $1.50/pound - $2.50/pound so i figured in between at $2.00 a pound would be a good price. I got it listed on Craigslist yesterday and so far no bites!



Let me offer a marketing suggestion.

See how much will fit in a USPS large fixed rate priority mail box.  I'm guessing 10-15 lbs. easy.  Then list on Atlanta, Macon, even San Francisco CL for poundage plus postage.  State that it's the exact same as sold by L.L. Bean for big bucks.

You can print the labels and postage on-line, so there's a minimum of hassle.


----------



## tad1

25 and the others offer great advise, 
  Really the sky's the limit.  It's mostly about how you can creatively market it and what your costs are (shipping, time, etc.).  Put some pretty ribbon on it and slang it for the holidays!!
I sure do love some fat lighter though.  Its romantic just thinking about that southern pine smell.
             Good luck, 
                       J.T.


----------



## GA DAWG

We melted a metal drum with a big ol stump of fat lighter


----------



## robertyb

New LL Bean catalog has it in cardboard boxes 35 lbs. for $39.95 with free shipping.


----------



## Ballplayer

I've got 50 million pine cones and can't get anyone to pick them up for free, Wal-Mart sells them. Go figure ? LOL


----------



## Fletch_W

Last I saw at the local flea market was $6 for a bundle, and it was probably around 2 pounds.


----------



## bnew17

Twenty five ought six said:


> Let me offer a marketing suggestion.
> 
> See how much will fit in a USPS large fixed rate priority mail box.  I'm guessing 10-15 lbs. easy.  Then list on Atlanta, Macon, even San Francisco CL for poundage plus postage.  State that it's the exact same as sold by L.L. Bean for big bucks.
> 
> You can print the labels and postage on-line, so there's a minimum of hassle.




Thanks for the advice! never thought to do it that way 

Im not trying to make a fortune just trying to make some extra money to offset part of my tractor purchase!


----------



## grunt0331

You can also find someone tha sells fire wood and work with them on it.  I sold some to a place in Lithonia at a bulk price of $100.  Probably was too cheap on my end, but I have a ton of it and always bring more home.  They bundled it and sold it with their fire wood.


----------



## oldways

I sell it. I use a one gallon coffee can to gauge my bundles about 12 to 14 inches long pack it in that coffee can and wrap it with clear tape when your done I get $5.00 a bundle and can't keep up I take it to produce stands and farmer markets. Hope this help you out...


----------



## GA DAWG

This thread had me looking all around the stand for it this morning Spotted lots but was to lazy to carry any back to the truck..


----------

